# quando io fossi andato via



## Akire72

La frase che ancora rimugino ma continau a non tornarmi è quella di un thread sul Forum Inglese-Italiano.

* Avevo capito che avrei dovuto fare questo quando io fossi andato via.
* 
Come ho già detto nel thread citato, o il quando è usato impropriamente al posto di qualora/se o il congiuntivo è usato al posto del (secondo me più corretto) imperfetto. 



> Mi è sorto comunque un dubbio atroce, ma siamo sicuri che ci voglia quel congiuntivo? Oppure, siamo sicuri che quel "quando" non sia usato impropriamente al posto di qualora (il che giustificherebbe il congiuntivo)? Scusate se insisto, ma è che proprio la frase mi suona strana
> 
> Avevo capito che avrei dovuto fare questo *quando* io *fossi andato* via
> 
> 1) Avevo capito che avrei dovuto farlo quando (io) andavo via. (nel momento in cui mi accingevo ad andarmene)
> 2) Avevo capito che avrei dovuto farlo qualora (io) fossi andato via. (se me ne fossi andato)


Mi viene risposto:


> the usage of "quando *fossi *andato via" expresses correctly, in Italian, the meaning that you are wondering to yourself to be my original meaning. "Andavo" is not the correct tense even if we are used to talk in this way


 ovverp che ho scambiato un imperfetto per un congiuntivo, errore sempre più comune che facciamo più o meno tutti. Ci ripenso, non è un uso improprio del congiuntivo ...



> non sempre il quando o il condizionale richiedono un congiuntivo. Ad esempio:
> 
> Avresti dovuto farlo quand'eri ancora in tempo.
> Avresti dovuto dirglielo l'altra settimana quando eri a casa sua.
> 
> In questi esempi il congiuntivo sarebbe sbagliato! Proprio perché il condizionale passato non è usato per esprimere una condizione o un dubbio. Per questo sospetto che ci sia qualcosa che non va nella frase! Ovvero che qui il quando è usato impropriamente per se/qualora.


Il mio amico forero dice che non è sbagliato. Non obietto, ma lo chiedo a qualcuno qua dentro, è giusto o sbagliato *qui *l'uso del congiuntivo?


----------



## DanyD

Se con "qui" intendi la prima frase, l'uso del congiuntivo non mi sembra sbagliato: direi piuttosto che la frase all'indicativo e la frase al congiuntivo hanno sfumature un po' (pochissimo) diverse.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io direi:

 1) Avevo capito che avrei dovuto farlo quando (io) *stavo andando* via. (nel momento in cui mi accingevo ad andarmene)
 2) Avevo capito che avrei dovuto farlo qualora (io) *fossi andato* via. (se me ne fossi andato)


----------



## Akire72

Credo che questo sia il senso (almeno io l'ho interpretata così):

Antefatto: la mamma mi dice: "Quando vai via spegni il fornello" e se ne va. 

Quando torna trova tutta la cena bruciata. Io sono in camera mia che beata mi guardo la TV. S'arrabbia e mi chiede "Perché non hai spento il fornello, non hai sentito che si stava attaccando tutto?" ed io rispondo placidamente "Avevo capito che avrei dovuto farlo quando andavo via, (ma sono ancora qui...)"

Forse sto sbagliando io e mi devo riguardare un po' di grammatica. Se ci fosse un se o un qualora di sicuro ci vorrebbe il congiuntivo, ma allora la frase avrebbe un altro significato come ha detto giustamente DanyD... Che rompicapo!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Akire72 said:


> Quando torna trova tutta la cena bruciata. Io sono in camera mia che beata mi guardo la TV. S'arrabbia e mi chiede "Perché non hai spento il fornello, non hai sentito che si stava attaccando tutto?" ed io rispondo placidamente "Avevo capito che avrei dovuto farlo quando andavo via, (ma sono ancora qui...)"



Ho capito...nell'italiano parlato la tua soluzione (andavo via) e certamente la più usata e dal "basso" delle mie scarse reminescenze di grammatica italiana non me le sento di affermare che sia sbagliata nemmeno nello scritto.
Se però dovessi decidere come _scrivere_ quella frase, mantenendo il significato che intendi tu, direi:

"Avevo capito che avrei dovuto farlo nel momento in cui me ne *fossi andato via*."


----------



## filli

ciao,
nella lingua parlata ho più volte sentito e anch'io avrei detto "quando sarei andato via". E' sbagliato?
Grazie.


----------



## sabrinita85

Infatti anche secondo me sarebbe più orecchiabile l'espressione:
*Avevo capito che avrei dovuto farlo nel momento in cui sarei andato via.*


----------



## DDT

filli said:


> ciao,
> nella lingua parlata ho più volte sentito e anch'io avrei detto "quando sarei andato via". E' sbagliato?
> Grazie.


Purtroppo nell'italiano parlato molta gente incede in svarioni grammaticali   L'unico caso (che io conosca   ) in cui dopo "quando" è possibile trovare un condizionale è quando si ipotizza, in modo serio o ironico, una situazione di fatto non verificatasi nel passato. Ad esempio, di fronte all'accusa di aver compiuto una determinata azione, una risposta difensiva potrebbe proprio essere "E quando lo avrei fatto?". Ma questa à la classica eccezione che conferma la regola, di norma "quando" non è seguito da un condizionale.



sabrinita85 said:


> Infatti anche secondo me sarebbe più orecchiabile l'espressione:
> *Avevo capito che avrei dovuto farlo nel momento in cui sarei andato via.*


Con tutto il rispetto a me non suona più orecchiabile, ma scorretto. Forse in casi di questo genere è più semplice capire come usare condizionale o congiuntivo se si sostituisce a "nel momento in cui" un "se" o un "qualora", che non ammettono mai un condizionale

DDT


----------



## sabrinita85

DDT said:


> Con tutto il rispetto a me non suona più orecchiabile, ma scorretto. Forse in casi di questo genere è più semplice capire come usare condizionale o congiuntivo se si sostituisce a "nel momento in cui" un "se" o un "qualora", che non ammettono mai un condizionale
> 
> DDT


Punti di vista... anche alla luce del fatto che chi "vive" la lingua sente come orecchiabile qualcosa che magari non lo è per qualcun'altro.

Comunque, tanto per la cronaca, DeMauro sentenzia:

*quàndo*:
3. con valore *condizionale*, seguito da verbo al congiuntivo, *qualora*, *se*: _q. tu decida di trasferirti, ti aiuteremo volentieri_, _q. fosse così, sarebbe tutto risolto_


----------



## DanyD

ma nel tuo esempio non c'è il condizionale dopo "quando"!


----------



## sabrinita85

DanyD said:


> ma nel tuo esempio non c'è il condizionale dopo "quando"!


Quale esempio, scusa? 
Questo: _q. tu decida di trasferirti, ti aiuteremo volentieri_, _q. fosse così, sarebbe tutto risolto _?

E secondo te non c'è il condizionale?


----------



## claudine2006

Propendo per:
Avevo capito che avrei dovuto farlo nel momento in cui me ne *fossi andato via*.
Credo che il congiuntivo in questo caso non faccia una piega.


----------



## DanyD

sabrinita85 said:


> Quale esempio, scusa?
> Questo: _q. tu decida di trasferirti, ti aiuteremo volentieri_, _q. fosse così, sarebbe tutto risolto _?
> 
> E secondo te non c'è il condizionale?


 
non dopo *quando*!

Quando tu *decida*
Quando *fosse*

La discussione è sul condizionale dopo quando.


----------



## DanyD

claudine2006 said:


> Propendo per:
> Avevo capito che avrei dovuto farlo nel momento in cui me ne *fossi andato via*.
> Credo che il congiuntivo in questo caso non faccia una piega.


 
Concordo! Personalmente, le frasi con il condizionale e l'indicativo mi smbrano un po' un "pugno nell'orecchio"!


----------



## DDT

sabrinita85 said:


> Quale esempio, scusa?
> Questo: _q. tu decida di trasferirti, ti aiuteremo volentieri_, _q. fosse così, sarebbe tutto risolto _?
> 
> E secondo te non c'è il condizionale?





DanyD said:


> non dopo *quando*!
> 
> Quando tu *decida*
> Quando *fosse*
> 
> La discussione è sul condizionale dopo quando.


Esattamente 

sabrinita85, credo che Tu abbia frainteso ciò a cui mi riferivo. Parlando di condizionale mi riferivo al *modo* condizionale immediatamente dopo "quando", "qualora", "se", non a una possibile subordinata successiva in cui come hai mostrato è decisamente possibile avere un condizionale


----------



## Akire72

Sicuramente la soluzione migliore sarebbe dire:

"avevo capito che avrei dovuto farlo prima di andare via"

Penso che su questo siamo tutti d'accordo. 

Il *quando* seguito da un congiuntivo ha valore condizionale come ci ha fatto giustamente notare Sabrinita, il che non è il caso della frase portata ad esempio in quanto mi sembra che si tratti piuttosto di una temporale. Comunque io cambierei il quando con qualcosa di meno ambiguo, ovvero se/qualora/nel momento in cui/prima, qualsiasi cosa che tolga il dubbio del tempo da usare nella subordinata.


----------



## corvino

Secondo me dipende dal caso, da ciò che si vuol esprimere. 


A parte il caso dell'infinito (correttissimo) e dell'imperfetto (corretto se il significato del "quando" è riconducibile a quello di "mentre")...



1) Temporale: Condizionale - Si era certi che il fatto sarebbe accaduto (es.: evento programmato/previsto per le ore 20.00). Quindi si vuol indicare quel preciso momento.

*Avevo capito che avrei dovuto fare questo quando sarei andato via.* [espressione del futuro nel passato] 





2) Ipotetica: Congiuntivo - Non vi è alcuna certezza ("un giorno magari"), si tratta di una possibilità. Il "quando" lo si potrebbe sostituire con "qualora".


* Avevo capito che avrei dovuto fare questo quando *[se/qualora]* io fossi andato via.* [nessuna certezza]


----------

